# Help!!! Had to get new phone reverted back to old app



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

My phone died yesterday. LG V10 I got the LGv20. I went back to my drop box and loaded the version that I had since I am unable to pull anything from the old phone. can anyone PM me the updated version PLEASE???


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

When you log into your current version is it "checking for update"? It should. If not, log out, reboot and try to log back in to try and force an update.
There's a way to get to a download page from the amazon flex signup page and download the app from there. But it probably won't show your location so not sure how to work around that or if you can download for any location? Would wait for someone else to confirm the process.

The current version will be hard to find as a download, at least I think?


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

Okay, it is forcing the update but now it is having me choose a new location. Commerce is not a choice!!!


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

It didn't even update!!!!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Well, be careful how you proceed if you don't see your location. An update to the app should not show the delivery location selection.
Again......wait until some others write with their suggestions and experiences. 

There's a support number to call with app problems. Not the same number as when on a route. I'll see if I can dig it up and will post if I have it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's a number to call for app issues: 877-472-7562
This is different than the 6901 number for support while on a route.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I don't have any knowledge on this, unfortunately.. I agree that you should call support. I believe this happened to someone else here before.

Did you have any scheduled blocks?


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

I would not choose a new service area, switching will be a pain. Call support.

Which build do you have?


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

Did you get it to work? I think I have the updated APK that I can send you.


----------

